# Venison Jalepeno Pepper Jack Summer Sausage - QView



## exromenyer (Oct 27, 2012)

I thought I would post a few pictures of the product getting ready to hit the smoker tomorrow.  My son and I prepared it last night.  It's about 60% venison 40% pork butt.  Jalapenos were started from seed in the house and grown this summer in the garden.  I canned them in Apple Cider Vinegar and I'm telling you they are awesome.  I never use high temp cheese and I really have had an excellent smoke to the end product.  This is about 15 lbs (16lbs after the cheese and Jalapenos were added).  I buy the casings from The Sausage Maker in Buffalo NY and they are by far the best price and quality I can find.  Also they have the best quality vacuum seal bags.  They are commercial grade at a great price and quantity as well.  I will post pictures when were done smoking them this weekend.













P1000320.JPG



__ exromenyer
__ Oct 27, 2012


















P1000325.JPG



__ exromenyer
__ Oct 27, 2012


















P1000327.JPG



__ exromenyer
__ Oct 27, 2012


















P1000322.JPG



__ exromenyer
__ Oct 27, 2012


----------



## nivekd (Oct 27, 2012)

Where's the money shots...looks great...little cheese and crackers and we're ready for the game.


----------



## diesel (Oct 27, 2012)

Any chance we will see a recipe?  That sounds like a great sausage.  We are always looking for new things to do with our venison.

thanks..  and can't wait to see the money shots.  good luck.

Aaron.


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 27, 2012)

I got this off this site a long time ago and changed it up very little.. The notes right below this are for me.  I don't do this every week so I forget..  I will tell you it is awesome.  I do the jalepeno's plus jalepeno pepper jack cheese and i do not use the high temp cheese and it is awesome.  No one ever turns it down, on the contrary I can't make enough of it.  Hope this helps... 

Thanks....

Meat should reach 140 degrees within the first 4 hours of smoking.
Internal Temperature should reach 152 – 160 degrees to be done.

Venison Summer Sausage

4 lbs Ground Venison
2 lbs Ground Pork
2 cup Water
3 Tbsp Morton Tender Quick (This is the cure and is VERY important)
2 TBSP Non Iodized Salt ( Kosher Salt ..ect ) ( The extra salt is optional and to my taste)
4 Tbsp Soy Flour ( Non Fat Dry Milk will work)
3 Tbsp Course Black Pepper
1 Tbsp Mustard Seed
1 1/2tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp Garlic Powder
1 cup Jalapeño Pepper's Chopped ( Fresh is best)
2 cup High Temp Cheddar Cheese
2 to 3   2 1/2" X 20" Fibrous Casings
Liquid smoke ( Optional)
2 Tbsp  Red Pepper Flakes ( Optional. I only add this if I'm looking for a touch of heat. Wife and kids don't like it)

While your getting every thing together you'll need to start your casings soaking in a pan of warm water.I add a little salt to the water when i soak mine. It takes about 15 to 30 minutes in warm water for them to get pliable enough to stuff.
 Before we get to far let me mention if you don't already know. The cure is very important. Do not skip this part.You can play with the rest of the mix if you like. I'm using Morton's Tender Quick. Morton says use 1 1/2 tsp per pound of ground meat. There are other types of cure on the market ( pink salt cure ect..) that may call for a smaller amount of cure per pound. This is OK,you will just need to figure out the difference and the adjust amount of cure plus salt you need to add. What every you do don't add more cure then it calls for. Too much cure is a bad thing.

Now you can add the spices( not peppers and cheese). There are two ways to do this. You can just dump them in with the meat or you can mix them together with the water and pour them in.This help distribute the spices better. If you plan to add liquid smoke,add it to the water before you pour it in the meat. Even though your gonna be smoking this i still like to add a small amount. It can be hard to get that smoky flavor deep in the sausage. I use 1/2 tsp of LEM Liquid Smoke per 5 lbs of meat.Once you have all the spices and water in you can add the soy flour .It acts as a binder and helps the sausage retain some moister.

Once  the mixture is mixed up good you can add the peppers. Now you can adjust the amount of peppers to your taste. if your in to adding a little kick you could add some cayenne's to it. Mix the peppers in nice and good before you add the cheese. Its the last thing you want to add because it breaks apart very easy.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sounds like my favorite summer sausage out there. I'd also be very interested to compare recipe's for the SS but also the canned jalepeno's. I've canned them with garlic before but only used white vinegar/water/salt mixture. Your boy looks like he's enjoying the art too!


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 27, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Sounds like my favorite summer sausage out there. I'd also be very interested to compare recipe's for the SS but also the canned jalepeno's. I've canned them with garlic before but only used white vinegar/water/salt mixture. Your boy looks like he's enjoying the art too!



I posted the receipe above as you can see.  I modified it for the 15lbs. we are smoking tomorrow.  I've not canned Jalapeno's with garlic, only apple cider vinegar and a little salt.  As much as my son, daughter and wife love it they are good help as well.  I'm trying to teach my boy the art, that is for sure...thanks for the nice comments!

Qview tomorrow on the final outcome.....


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 27, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Any chance we will see a recipe?  That sounds like a great sausage.  We are always looking for new things to do with our venison.
> 
> thanks..  and can't wait to see the money shots.  good luck.
> 
> ...



:grilling_smilie:

Recipe is posted for you. Any questions please let me know, always glad to help. Money shots coming tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## diesel (Oct 27, 2012)

I do appreciate the recipe.  Thanks a lot.  I have not used Morton's cure but I do use cure #1 in my sausage recipes.  All I need now is to order some of the casings, I have been using butcherpacker.com for all of the products.  If you recommend the Morton's over the pink salt I will be glad to try it.  

thanks again.  I think others will enjoy this one also.

Aaron.


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 28, 2012)

Diesel said:


> I do appreciate the recipe.  Thanks a lot.  I have not used Morton's cure but I do use cure #1 in my sausage recipes.  All I need now is to order some of the casings, I have been using butcherpacker.com for all of the products.  If you recommend the Morton's over the pink salt I will be glad to try it.
> 
> thanks again.  I think others will enjoy this one also.
> 
> Aaron.



Aaron,

You're very welcome.  I have not used Mortons TQ either it is about impossible to find in the stores.  I have only used the pink cure #1 in all my SS.  I do think next time I do this I might try some mix from Waltons.com or another vendor like that.  The jalapeno pepper jack is SO tasty, you may really not want to ruin it trying other flavors.  Personally,  i would do just a cheddar cheese with another flavor like cajun or something similar.

Please reach out if you have any questions, need suggestions.

Tony


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 29, 2012)

I will have some pictures of the SS later tonight.  Has anyone ever ran into the SS "stalling" like a pork butt does?  I smoked 8 1/4 tubes of SS which was approx 16lbs (you can see from the pictures above) and it just seemed to stall.  I took several temp readings throughout however it just never seemed to reach the 165 mark we usually strive for... The temperature throughout fluctuated from 150's to 200 the majority of the 9 hours so I'm confident they are fully cooked.  Now I know darn well after 9 hrs of those temperatures my reading said 140 straight down the middle.  I put them in an ice bath once I felt they were done,  hung them for 2 hours and put them in the fridge overnight.  I cut into a few this morning and they are delicious.  Should I really be worried ?  I've not run into this before so that is why I ask.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## jaketruck (Nov 7, 2012)

subscribed.


----------

